# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  همسة... سحور

## Ayman Roshdy

*مسحراتي... وغنيواتي... لحن الجوامع... وقت الآذان

إصحى يا قلبي، رفرف في جنبي... مشتاق لركعة حب وإيمان

وسجود يقرّب، اسأل مجرّب... وكأنّ غيرك... في الكون ما كان

فكّر في آية، حكمة ف رواية... أو شرع ضامم حلو البيان

أو مرة سبّح، حتلاقي مطرح... وسط الملايكة... أو فوق كمان

مسحراتي... وغنيواتي... لحن الجوامع... وقت الآذان.*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل الشاعر المميز
أيمن رشدى


معزوفة رائعة تتسم بالبساطة وصدق المشاعر
ويعطر الحروف عطر الاذآن
بوركت حروفك ومشاعرك الرقيقة
تحية لإطلالتك العذبة بالمنتدى



مع تحيتى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أخى الفاضل الشاعر المميز
> أيمن رشدى
> معزوفة رائعة تتسم بالبساطة وصدق المشاعر
> ويعطر الحروف عطر الاذآن
> بوركت حروفك ومشاعرك الرقيقة
> تحية لإطلالتك العذبة بالمنتدى
> مع تحيتى*


*قيثارتنا الطيبة

أكرمك الله عدد كلماته بخيرٍ يفوق رقة حروفك.

أرجو أن تعجبك التالية.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مسحراتي... باظبط ساعاتي... على اللي ناجَى... ربه ف ليالي
بيشق ضلمة... بالدعوة حلوة... والبال مهنّي... م الدنيا خالي
أسمع كلامه... يعلا ف مقامه... داير يسبّح...  على التوالي
صافي المودّة... صابر في شدة... والبسمة بصمة... والأنف عالي
يا رب عبدك... علّمني حبك... خلليني زيه... مهما جرى لي
مسحراتي... باظبط ساعاتي... على اللي ناجَى... ربه ف ليالي*

*يا ريت تقولوا لي أكمّل ولا كفاية كدا؟*

----------


## اليمامة

الله الله يا أستاذ أيمن
عنوة رائعة على بساطتها مؤثرة للغاية..
صياغة وتوازن وكلمات وإحساس..
ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك وفى كل ما تمتعنا به..
كمل..كمل يا أستاذ..

----------


## سوما

حضرتك بتسألنا يا أ. ايمن ,, تكمل ولا لاءءءءءءء ؟؟؟
طبعا عايزين كل يوم ع السحور همسة رمضانية جميلة,,
عجبتنى اوى الهمسة والمناجاة لرب العالمين ,, تسلم ايدك ,,
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ومعانا بكل خير وعافية .. :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله الله يا أستاذ أيمن
> عنوة رائعة على بساطتها مؤثرة للغاية..
> صياغة وتوازن وكلمات وإحساس..
> ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك وفى كل ما تمتعنا به..
> كمل..كمل يا أستاذ..


*الله يجبر بخاطرك يا بنتي...

امال انا ليه متخوف انها ماتعجبكوش؟

ننتظر سوية آرىء كمان ونشوف، ولاّ إيه رايك؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الله يجبر بخاطرك يا بنتي...
> 
> امال انا ليه متخوف انها ماتعجبكوش؟
> 
> ننتظر سوية آرىء كمان ونشوف، ولاّ إيه رايك؟*


هههههههههههه
يا سيدى...
كمل..أذهلنا..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حضرتك بتسألنا يا أ. ايمن ,, تكمل ولا لاءءءءءءء ؟؟؟
> طبعا عايزين كل يوم ع السحور همسة رمضانية جميلة,,
> عجبتنى اوى الهمسة والمناجاة لرب العالمين ,, تسلم ايدك ,,
> وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ومعانا بكل خير وعافية ..


*ابنتي الفاضلة / سوما

أينعم أسأل... فليس من عادتي أن أكتفي برأيي الشخصي...

وخاصة عندما يكون العمل من نوعية ليست لي بها سابق تجربة...

وتشجيعك إنّما يعني أن الله وفقني في إنتاج شيء جيد.

فللّه الحمد... وما توفيقي إلاّ بالله.

ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان، وأطيب الدعوات.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هههههههههههه
> يا سيدى...
> كمل..أذهلنا..


*الله يكرمك يا بنتي...

طب شوفي دي كدا...

مسحراتي، أحسن حالاتي... لما يجاوبني... صوت العيال
ماشيين ورايا، قايلين معايا... تم تم ترم تا... إصحى يا خال
وبيضحكوا لي... من قلب لولي... سبحانه ربي... شيء م الخيال
تعرف يا عمّي، لمّا باسمّي... وأبدأ غنايا... باحيا ف جَمال
زقزق يا وِلْدي، وانشالله عندي، ما حد غيرك... ع الطبلة مال
مسحراتي، أحسن حالاتي... لما يجاوبني... صوت العيال*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مسحراتي، ومجلجلاتي... بس ان سمعته... ما تقولشي لأ
ساعة سحورك... نور هو نورك... دا الصوم طهارة... من قلب رق
عوّد ولادنا، يصحوا ف ميعادنا... فيزيد ثوابك... والأجر حق
امسح خطايا، وارفعها راية... ترمي الأبالسة... جمرة في برق
دا الخير بيبانه، ياما ف غيطانه... تكسر شيطانه... وتشقه شق
مسحراتي، ومجلجلاتي... بس ان سمعته... ما تقولشي لأ.*

----------


## محمد أمير

الأستاذ الفاضل أيمن رشدى

همسات سحور جميلة 
كل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم
ياريت تكمل لنا الهمسات

الله يديمك يا مطر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الأستاذ الفاضل أيمن رشدى
> همسات سحور جميلة 
> كل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم
> ياريت تكمل لنا الهمسات
> الله يديمك يا مطر


*بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل / أمير المطر

بل الجمال من روحك العطرة التي تطل بها علينا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*إخواني وأخواتي الأفاضل...

لكم جزيل الشكر جميعاً على تشجيعكم الودود...

أرجو أن تعجبكم هذه أيضاً...

مسحراتي... داير يوماتي... يمكن يجوز لي... حبة ثواب
باسعى لتوبة... سَعي بصعوبة... وانده ونِفسي... أسمع جواب
جوّايا رعشة... وعيوني رامشة... خايف النهاية... تبقى عقاب
يا رب سامح... عن ماضي طالح... غلطان ما أصله... كان طيش شباب
امسحها ذكرى... واهديني بكرة... بدّل آثامي... حسن المآب
مسحراتي... داير يوماتي... يمكن يجوز لي... حبة ثواب.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مسحراتي، حاسس بذاتي... من قلبي مؤمن... لكن عصيت
راكن لرحمة، حتغطي زحمة... يوم القيامة... واهمس "ياريت"
وارجع لتوبة، واحلف دي نوبة... واضعف كأنّي... ولا اكتفيت
وأغلط زيادة، ماتقولشي عادة؟!... وسمعت آية... قرآن... بكيت
وعد اللي عاود، وتاب ما عاند... لازم يكون له... في الجنة بيت
مسحراتي، حاسس بذاتي... من قلبي مؤمن... لكن عصيت*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مسحراتي... عمّال اهاتي... طب حد يحدف... واحدة قطايف
هو اللي هايم... بيصحّي نايم... لا حد يسمع... ولا حد شايف؟
رمضان بخيركوا... ييجي يبارككوا... والعيد مسيره... جاي وانت عارف
طب ليه مطنش؟ اصحى ونعنش... وكل سحورك... واوعاك تخالف
اصرفها صدقة... م النار دي عتقة... تحمي عيالك... ما تباتش خايف
مسحراتي... عمّال اهاتي... طب حد يحدف... واحدة قطايف*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مسحراتي... تسمع ناياتي... تحس إني... راسم غنايا
قلبك برقة... يوهب لي دقة... ودعوة نادية... تمسح شقايا
تديني ودنك... ويكون لي عندك... مقام كأني... بطل حكاية
واللمّة تحلا... وتقول: يا ما احلا... لحن الراجل دا... يهدي النوايا
فكرني اصلي... سُنةّ وما اخللي... ثواب يفوتني.. دي الجنة غاية
مسحراتي... تسمع ناياتي... تحس إني... راسم غنايا.*

----------


## سامح المصرى 1

تحياتى الى صاحب هذة الكلامات 

التى  خطفة عينايا وانعشة  قلبى 

صح قلمك وصح  لسانك 

تقبل مرورى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامح المصرى 1
					

تحياتى الى صاحب هذة الكلامات 
التى  خطفة عينايا وانعشة  قلبى 
صح قلمك وصح  لسانك 
تقبل مرورى


أخي الفاضل / سامح المصري 1

بل تقبّل أنت منى جزيل الشكر، والامتنان؛ لمرورك العطر، وكلماتك الرقيقة.

حقيقةً شجعتني أن أجتهد في الزيادة.

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مسحراتي... يا بنت هاتي... طبلة ومنبّه... لناس معانده
طيب حاتصحى... وبلاش مقاوحة... دا انا اصحّي طوبة... ع الأرض مادّة
أوعى ف خيالك... ولاّ ف منامك... تحلم بإني... عصفورة شاردة
افهم وفتّح... بلاش تتنح... واغسل لي وشك... بمية باردة
طب مين يصلي... وانت راقد لي... جثة ف سريرك... زي المخدة؟
مسحراتي... يا بنت هاتي... طبلة ومنبّه... لناس معانده*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مسحراتي... باجمع آهاتي... مع الغلابة... والليل حزين
أجبر خاطرهم... دا الغلب كَلهم... إرسمها بسمة... تملا اليَمين
اللي بجوعه... ماسك ضلوعه... واللي ضناها... بات بالأنين
فين حق دولا؟... يا اهل الله لولا... نرحم وندّي... ناخد منين؟
إقسم معاهم... وارضى برضاهم... وادعيه يزيدك... ماهوش ضنين
مسحراتي... باجمع آهاتي... مع الغلابة... والليل حزين*

----------


## سمـاء

شاعرنا أيمن رشدى

همسات سحور فاتنى قراءتها فى رمضان...

لكن الحمد لله لحقتها مع صيام ستة أيام من شوال.....

همسات روحانية ممتعة حقا.... 

خالص تقديرى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> شاعرنا أيمن رشدى
> همسات سحور فاتنى قراءتها فى رمضان...
> لكن الحمد لله لحقتها مع صيام ستة أيام من شوال.....
> همسات روحانية ممتعة حقا.... 
> خالص تقديرى


*ابنتي الفاضلة / سماء

جزاك الله خيراً على كلماتك الطيبة الرقيقة.

أحببت أن أكتب همسة أخرى تحية لمرورك العطر.

أرجو أن تروق لك.

مسحراتي... وتسبيحاتي... من جوّا طالعة... مكسية نور
سبّح يا سيدنا... دا الخير بإيدنا... وبيها برضه... كل الشرور
والخير دا شجرة... والجنة ثمرة... بس انت أُنثر... حبة بذور
ربك ينمّي... بس انت سمّي... وسيبها عنده... خلليك صبور
لازم يجازي... مش بالموازي... لازم يضاعف... هو الشكور 
مسحراتي... وتسبيحاتي... من جوا طالعة... مكسية نور.*

----------


## سمـاء

مسحراتى... ملوناتى... وياه "بالته".. ألوان كتير

أبيض ده قلبه... كل اللى حبه.. يهديه مودة.. وحبه الكبير

وكلامه أخضر.. يطلع يزهر.. واللى هيقرا.. يلقى العبير

أزرق ده حرفه.. والبحر عارفه.. زيّه بيدى.. غنى وفقير

وصباحه دايما.. على طول ملوّن.. ومساه فانوس.. نوره خطير

مسحراتى... ملوناتى... وياه "بالته".. ألوان كتير



محاولة لعلها ترقى لوجودها هنا...

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مسحراتى... ملوناتى... وياه "بالته".. ألوان كتير
> أبيض ده قلبه... كل اللى حبه.. يهديه مودة.. وحبه الكبير
> وكلامه أخضر.. يطلع يزهر.. واللى هيقرا.. يلقى العبير
> أزرق ده حرفه.. والبحر عارفه.. زيّه بيدى.. غنى وفقير
> وصباحه دايما.. على طول ملوّن.. ومساه فانوس.. نوره خطير
> مسحراتى... ملوناتى... وياه "بالته".. ألوان كتير
> 
> محاولة لعلها ترقى لوجودها هنا...


*بل هي ممتازة يا ابنتي، وشرف للموضوع أن تتألق بين جنباته.

سلمت يداك.

سأحاول أن أكتب المزيد أنا أيضاً ؛لعلّي أرد على كتابتك بما تستحق من مقام.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مسحراتي...  وليوم مماتي... حاضحك واضحّك... الزعلانين
بذرة محبة... تعمل لي قُبة... فيها النسايم... صلاح ودين
ع الصحبة رايح... بقلب ماسح... كافة ما عدّى... والكلمة زين
جمّعنا جامع... بمدنة طالع... ضامم نفوسنا... حب وحنين
ساعة فراقنا... أولها شوقنا... للمّة تانية... ووداد رزين
مسحراتي...  وليوم مماتي... حاضحك واضحّك... الزعلانين*

----------

